# Hissing and what it means lol



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

So I know that they hiss when they are afraid of something but why else?

PB will hiss at me if I mess with his cage after bedtime. Especially if its dark. I know he can't see well in the dark. 

However when I put him on my shoulder and my ear touches him he will hiss and bite at it. He never bites me really just the noise and the action.

Is it possible that he's afraid of my ear? He usually likes to play with my earrings.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hissing is an all-purpose way of saying "Stop doing that!" or "Go away!"

Cockatiels generally don't like to be touched on the body, so if your ear bumps into his shoulder he probably wouldn't like that, especially if he thinks you're doing it on purpose. Maybe he'll eventually figure out that it's normal and harmless, and maybe he won't.


----------



## AnetRice (May 25, 2012)

Yeah it is possible.You have to notice carefully what you did just prior to the hiss.You will come to know if its because of same reason every time.Many time they don't like the bright colors we are wearing too.

link removed


----------



## Zeus2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

well, he may be afraid of your ear or simply the ear rings that you've been wearing. he may not be used to a new pair of earrings and is afraid of them.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't worry, you are not alone.  Whenever Her Royal Highness Sunny decides she wants to sit on my shoulder to nap or preen, she expects me to hold perfectly still, meaning not moving and not breathing  so that I don't disturb her. If I dare move my head or neck in the slightest or if I breathe too loudly, she lets me know by hissing and nipping. It's her way of saying "How DARE you move or breathe when you know very well that I, Sunny, your little princess, am giving you the honour of standing on your shoulder!!!" :blink: She thinks I'm doing it on purpose just to irk her or something.


----------

